# What a find!



## meanbee (Jan 15, 2013)

Well i decided to swing by a local listing i seen on craigslist for a contractor selling out. I figured that since i was just starting out that it was worth it for some hand tools squares levels ect. Well i showed up and wait a bit noone around. So i called the number provided fellow answers say hey sorry i never had a call so i assumed no one was interested. So five to ten min later he shows and I start looking asking and talking about just getting into woodworking the fellow is nice and cuts to the chase. I was picking up hand tools ect and he said put the things u want on this cart and ill name a price and if u dont like it we will see or put stuff back til ur comfortable so i put everything he had i thought i could use on the cart. To narrow it down even the things i knew i would be putting back. The fellow looks around it then at me and says i hate negotiating prices how does 100.00 sound ? Okay i had worked all night long overtime just had a strong coffee needless to say i almost puked. I dont know why but the guy says thats about as low as i can go on all of that. So 100.00 was exactly what i had set back saving for a tablesaw, but i said no 100 is fine and thank you handed the cash and we chir chatted a bit. But im dragging this out so this was my 100 in next post.


----------



## meanbee (Jan 15, 2013)

Bouch 16176 fixed and plunge combo set template guide and collet 1/4 and 1/2 

1/4 through 1 1/4 stanley bailey wood chisel set

2 pints stain

1 gal wood glue 

Swanson speed like square

Ridgid fliptop portable work support

Not that it matters an aluminum coal scoop

All of it works and is good i give it a nice going over at home.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice deal David. If you didn't get a manual with the Bosch 1617 you will find one in our router reference section.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

David, what an eye!


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

WHOA - you got a deal! Congrats!


----------



## meanbee (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys i still have a little perma grin going, and thanks mike but it has manual with it, half the stuff is still in the plastic. Ill upload some pics after while.


----------



## Blooprints (Jan 19, 2013)

You must be living right to get such a deal. Funny thing is you already knew what you'd be spending before you even went over there


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Great deal,I wish I could find a great deal most of the ones I find are either way to pricey for what they are selling are just used up junk


----------



## meanbee (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea i thought about that too how i had the 100 put back it was for table saw but just couldnt pass ip the deal. Here are a few pics


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you have done OK, David.....


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! that's a real score. Very lucky to get those for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

the bosch 1617 is worth the $100 and the other stuff free nice going I have the bosch 1617 in the router work shop table , what a work horse, i never had it boug down in anything i do, and i use it every day for lot's of small job's and i feel it and it never get warm to the toutch


----------



## meanbee (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea after using the router for about two weeks i have thrown all a rookie can and its just smiling at me. It definitely is a beast


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*bargin*

Hi David you hit the jack pot with that deal. regards carl.


----------

